# Suche Bergwerk-Geschädigte



## Überflieger (27. September 2006)

Jeder der sich vor dem Konkurs (Insolvenz) der Fa. Bergwerk ein Bike dieser Marke gekauft hat (so wie ich, Faunus) und jetzt einen Rahmenschaden hat, den er nicht selbst zu verantworten hat (so wie ich, Bruch der Sattelstrebe), hat keine Chance auf Garantie und kostenlosen Ersatz mehr. Grund ist, dass die neue Nachfolgefirma, trotz gleichen Logos, trotz gleicher Radtypen und trotz gleicher Verantwortlicher sich nicht mehr für die alten Produktionen verantwortlich fühlt. Sie verweisen an den Insolvenzverwalter. Dort können sich dann alle Geschädigten in die Folge der Gläubiger einreihen, um vielleicht noch etwas Allmosen zu bekommen. Konkursmasse scheint aber nicht da zu sein.

Es kann alle Bergwerkler betreffen und wir haben alle ziemlich viel Geld für angebliche Qualität ausgegeben. Wir sollten diese Qualität einfordern und uns nicht einfach in unser Schicksal ergeben. Dabei erreicht einer wenig, eine Gemeinschaft aber doch vermutlich mehr.

Dashalb dieser Aufruf sich hier zu finden. Alle geschädigten Bergwerkfahrer oder die einen kennen sollten sich hier melden.

Wenn wir uns zusammentun werden wir die Wege finden.

Der Versuch ist es wehrt - meldet euch


----------



## snapon (27. September 2006)

hi - ich denke da wird man nicht viel erfolg haben , auch wenns 10 oder 20 leute werden sollten ??!!??  also erstmal musst du deinen anspruch beweisen , per gerichtsurteil evtl. !! und dann kannst du dich bei den gläubigern hinten anstellen - bzw. dich mit einer quote abfinden lassen wenn du glück hast  wenn nix da ist gibts auch nix !

ich denke das wird schwer und lang - was du da vorhast ! und du musst den anwalt bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (27. September 2006)

Ich denke, es geht Überflieger darum, dass sich die "neue" Firma Bergwerk nicht auf die -formaljuristisch vielleicht korrekte- Position zurück zieht, sie habe mit der alten Firma nichts zu tun und sei daher für deren mangelhafte Ware nicht verantwortlich. 

Ein ähnliches Problem gibt es ja auch mit "Votec alt" und "Votec neu = Heydenbike"

"Beweisen" muss er gar nichts, schon gar nicht per "Gerichtsurteil"

@ Überflieger 
Ob du hier in diesem Unterforum mit teils "fanatischen" Bergwerk Fans in der Lage bist, eine Front *gegen* die Firma Bergwerk aufzustellen, wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## dubbel (27. September 2006)

beim lesen des titels dachte ich an:


----------



## tvaellen (27. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> beim lesen des titels dachte ich an:
> ...



An dieser Assotiation erkennt man wieder, dass das Felltier eigentlich ein Saarländer ist


----------



## dubbel (27. September 2006)

im grunde unseres herzens sind wir doch alle saarländer.


----------



## tvaellen (27. September 2006)

> m grunde unseres herzens sind wir doch alle saarländer.



Bei mir stimmt das jedenfalls. Ich habe dort meine Frau kennen gelernt


----------



## saturno (27. September 2006)

Überflieger schrieb:


> Jeder der sich vor dem Konkurs (Insolvenz) der Fa. Bergwerk ein Bike dieser Marke gekauft hat (so wie ich, Faunus) und jetzt einen Rahmenschaden hat, den er nicht selbst zu verantworten hat (so wie ich, Bruch der Sattelstrebe), hat keine Chance auf Garantie und kostenlosen Ersatz mehr. Grund ist, dass die neue Nachfolgefirma, trotz gleichen Logos, trotz gleicher Radtypen und trotz gleicher Verantwortlicher sich nicht mehr für die alten Produktionen verantwortlich fühlt. Sie verweisen an den Insolvenzverwalter. Dort können sich dann alle Geschädigten in die Folge der Gläubiger einreihen, um vielleicht noch etwas Allmosen zu bekommen. Konkursmasse scheint aber nicht da zu sein.
> 
> Es kann alle Bergwerkler betreffen und wir haben alle ziemlich viel Geld für angebliche Qualität ausgegeben. Wir sollten diese Qualität einfordern und uns nicht einfach in unser Schicksal ergeben. Dabei erreicht einer wenig, eine Gemeinschaft aber doch vermutlich mehr.
> 
> ...



Spart euch das Geld dafür, ist nur rausgeworfen und der Erfolg ist null. Es ist leider traurig aber war. In allen Branchen ist es Gang und Gebe, eine Firma in die Insolvenz zu setzen und dann, wenn der Verwalter/Gericht die Akte geschlossen hat nur unter einer anderen Bezeichnung mit den gleichen Leute weiterzumachen. Ich stelle aber hier klar, das ich keinem der neuen Bergwerkler diese Machenschaften unterstellen möchte. Mein Beispiel bezieht sich auf viele Fälle in denen die Kunden dann leider in den saueren Apfel beißen mußten. Deshalb Geld nehmen und einen anderen Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## dubbel (27. September 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt das jedenfalls. Ich habe dort meine Frau kennen gelernt


ich weiss - die hier:


----------



## tvaellen (27. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich weiss - die hier:



Wie hast du das herausgefunden ? 
CIA, BND, BKA, Mossad ?


----------



## weberknecht (27. September 2006)

saturno schrieb:


> Spart euch das Geld dafür, ist nur rausgeworfen und der Erfolg ist null. Es ist leider traurig aber war. In allen Branchen ist es Gang und Gebe, eine Firma in die Insolvenz zu setzen und dann, wenn der Verwalter/Gericht die Akte geschlossen hat nur unter einer anderen Bezeichnung mit den gleichen Leute weiterzumachen. Ich stelle aber hier klar, das ich keinem der neuen Bergwerkler diese Machenschaften unterstellen möchte. Mein Beispiel bezieht sich auf viele Fälle in denen die Kunden dann leider in den saueren Apfel beißen mußten. Deshalb Geld nehmen und einen anderen Rahmen kaufen.



..ich würd den Rahmen und die Rohloff nehmen, da bei mir im Keller noch ne BW-Kettenstrebe aus der Vorinsolvenz hängt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (29. September 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht Überflieger darum, dass sich die "neue" Firma Bergwerk nicht auf die -formaljuristisch vielleicht korrekte- Position zurück zieht, sie habe mit der alten Firma nichts zu tun und sei daher für deren mangelhafte Ware nicht verantwortlich.



also meinst du das er per anwalt die "alte firma bergwerk" dazu bewegen will aus reiner liebenswürdigkeit garantiefälle im sinne der kunden abzuwickeln und diese vor gläubigern mit titel zu bedienen ??!!!    träum weiter !!!!!


----------



## Freeagain (9. Oktober 2006)

Rechtlich hat man die schlechteren Karten. 
Ich habe bereits zweimal an meinem Mercury Probleme mit den Trinkflaschenhalterbuchsen gehabt (haben sich gelöst), der Lack blätterte ab, einmal musste neu gepulvert werden. Vor der Insolvenz wurde es relativ grosszügig geregelt. Nach der Insolvenz erneut Probleme mit den Buchsen, zudem Risse im Sattelklemmenbereich des Rahmens, das dürfte es wohl jetzt gewesen sein. Ich mailte vor langer Zeit an Bergwerk, um mein Problem zu schildern. Schnelle Antwort: Man melde sich, nachdem der Chef aus dem Urlaub käme. Der Urlaub des Bergwerkchefs dauert anscheinend sehr lange. Das war es nun wirklich gewesen. 
Mein Bruder hatte mit der Pulverung vor der Insolvenz Probleme, es gab jedoch eine grosszügige Abwicklung der Reklamationen, hat dann seine beiden Bergwerke rechtzeitig verhökert.
Traurig ist nur, dass derselbe Meisterschweisser unter LS, heute immer noch da ist, aber man rechtlich als Kunde trotzdem schlecht da steht. 

Es klingt deprimierend, doch es hat sich bei mir die Philosophie grundlegend geändert: Wenn man nicht ein Vermögen verschwenden möchte, pfeif´auf diesen Luxus, ein Zweirad aus einer Edelschmiede zu fahren. Die bläst der Wind über Nacht in alle Richtungen. Bei grossen Firmen ist man wenigstens etwas mehr auf der sicheren Seite, obwohl ich bei LS neuer Firma aus Protest auch nicht gerade kaufen würde (rechtzeitig sich abgeseilt)!
Das nur als eigene Meinung eines BW-Geschädigten, die man ja nicht teilen muss...


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. November 2006)

Als Zum-Glück-Noch-Nicht-Geschädigter-Bergwerk-Besitzer kann ich nur einen Stoßseufzer gen Himmel fahren lassen. Schein und Sein haben für einige von uns ganz deutlich ihre Unterschiede offenbart. Hatte man seitens Bergwerk-NEU nicht öffentlich verlautbart, Forderungen von Altkunden abzuwickeln? Da kann ich nur hoffen, daß meinem Rähmchen so schnell nichts passieren mag.
Ich sehe, es hat sich nichts verändert. alles beim Alten.


----------

